# Rado Diastar Anchor



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Just wondering how freely the dial anchor should rotate.

Should it swing freely or need a shake to move it?

Thanks folks


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

its meant to be free,its lubed with the same oil as the movement, when it seizes up its a sign the watch requires servicing, its quite a good idea really


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi I owned a very original early Rado New Green Horse some time ago , it was as far as I know untouched , I can confirm the anchor did turn freely but was not perfectly fluid and smooth ,hope this helps .


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for that.mine seems a bit sticky!


----------

